# Kitchen Facelift Help - Current Picture Included



## ElusiveTree (Dec 18, 2011)

My current kitchen style is very much "country kitchen" and I have decided to change the paint color, countertops, and appliances. Having never remodeled a room before, much less a kitchen, I need help in choosing colors. As far as wall colors, I am open to any suggestions, and would mainly like to get away from the current red color. For countertops, I have been contemplating stone grey or black; however, I am open to further suggestions. I am considering black textured appliances (as my kitchen floor is black and white tile), but am open to other choices there as well.

I have included a picture of my kitchen below 
http://s1099.photobucket.com/albums/g394/ElusiveTree/

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated - I'm fairly clueless in this area and some guidance would be excellent.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

The 50's called: they'd like their kitchen back  It's not horrendous, though.

What my husband and I did was search through a lot of random online photos to get an idea of what we might like and what we knew we didn't want. . . and looked at the ups and downs of each thing. . . we made lists and added to it with our opinions and new thoughts before we came up with solutions.

What about that leak on the ceiling? Has the roof been fixed?


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

oh! I could have fun doing this kitchen! 
My very first piece of advice for you, in choosing dark colors is decide your lighting! You have a dim room with only 1 small window. You can do blacks, however, this will mean you'll have a lot of extra shadows and dark areas that you don't realize you have now, because light reflecs off the white....which is probably why someone chose white for the countertops....
A black and white theme is always classy, and safe to throw one good color in there, whether you want a bright color or a neutral, like mocha. 
I would suggest that if you go with black appliances, try to keep your other colors in harmony with more light colored options, keep your counters on the light side, gray being better than black.... unless you add a lot more lighting into the room......which can be done by installing under the cabinet recessed lights ..... which I would recommend....get some good lighting and your options for dark colors will increase. ....can't stress that enough....because the kitchen is a work zone and you need to see well.

Let's say that you have the lighting in place and you have all areas adequately lit .... Black appliances and black countertops are installed over a black and white checkered floor ..... dark color is much heavier in appearance than light..... so the cabinets should go white....you can do a distressed white, or a bright white ..... with all the extra lighting, you may want to avoid gloss, because it can cause a glare..... 

Once you have a third color in mind for your room, you can incorporate it into things like the curtains, area rug, dishes, etc .... or keep it black and white and paint the walls either white or misty gray .... 
Keep in mind that black and white rooms took on adding a color because gray (the result of black and white) can become depressing)....so it is pretty popular to add in a color you love. 

This will give you some ideas..... but we can first discuss some lighting options for you, if you'd like. ...don't rush any decision until you have a plan.


----------



## ElusiveTree (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, the roof has been fixed, and the ceiling will will get a fresh coat over the holidays.

I love the idea of under counter lights. It is something I could do my self. The wiring would be a huge undertaking, unless I wired them so that they would have to be switched on individually. Its now on my ever expanding to do list.

I am now leaning towards a lighter counter top, similiar to what I have now (maybe third sample from the left in my photos.) I actually do not have to replace my counter tops, but i currently have a "drop in" stove which the a stand alone will not fit. The "drop in" stoves seem to run about 300 to $400 more than a stand alone, so I new counter tops will not run much more than a stand alone + new counter tops. 

I am considering the light grey/white counter top, black appliances, and a light green paint (maybe guacamole color). Would these go good together? Are black appliance even a good option, or would whit make it easier to match?


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

I like the third counter top sample .... it gives you the option of both not too light or dark. 
You can safely choose white or black for your appliances.... the difference will be either contrast or blending. ...
if your cabinets are white, white appliances will blend in, creating an even flow around the kitchen
Black appliances will make the appliances stand out, and create a block effect in the appearance around the kitchen.... if you go with this option, get pieces that you really like the look of, because of the fact that they will stand out. 

You can also try it out.... print out one of your photos of the kitchen and color in the appliances with a black crayon or colored pencil and see how it looks to you. 

I do like greens with the black and white .... guacamole might work, but might also cast shadows .... play with how light or dark you really want to go on the walls .... with such a long shaped room, I'd stay on the light side, dark walls here will feel like they're closing in on you.
Here is an image of an idea board I put together with very similar colors, but this was for a dining room....


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

Another idea you can do is to detach the long counter top on the end .... and turn it to face the other way...the length, and create a free standing center island instead of the corner .... it will give you more workspace


----------



## ElusiveTree (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been considering my lighting options as use suggested. I have decided that it would be much easier to install some recessed can lights instead of fishing wires behind the walls for undercounter lights. I have considered installing four can lights over the counter area, and removing the low profile ceiling light fixture, or maybe two can lights and two pendent lights over the bar.

I was also considering a light backsplash (maybe white subway tile), which I think would lighten the work area. I have now decided to go with stainless appliances (for the moment). Still undecided on the the counters, paint colors. 

Any thoughts on the lighting?


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

I personally would do recessed lights throughout the ceiling, I don't know the budget you're working with, so have not been too sure what types of ideas to put out there for you. 

Backsplashes are great, and your tiles choices are huge .... find your color scheme before you decide your backsplash idea.


----------



## ElusiveTree (Dec 18, 2011)

Getting there... Undercounter lights are on their way. Thanks for your help. 

http://s1099.photobucket.com/albums/g394/ElusiveTree/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the stainless appliances, they sure brighten the area.
I love the black and white floor, it is so classic. 
I personally like a darker
counter tops with white cabs and lighter backsplash. 
I would first get the counters done, then decide on the backsplash. 
Don't know what your budjet is, but soapstone countertops
with white cabs are gorgeous. 

You've made good choices. 

J.


----------



## W.I.F.E.news (Jan 12, 2012)

*Love the backsplash tiles you have taped up*

Love the backsplash tiles you have taped up in the pic! Love it with the white cabinets and black&white floor tiles.

You could do a feature wall on the end behind the table. Use a wallpaper and then hang framed art and etc on it.

I love the ideas of greens or blues. There is a nice color around now, variously called 'spa' or 'water' , a light teal. It's soft and easy to coordinate with other colors. 
I think you could start by going to a kitchen store and seeing what they have in placemats and towels. Then pick a color out of their patterns for the walls. That way you know you can accessorize easily.


----------

